# мало кому было дела до меня



## neevvy

я вырос на этих улицах, теперь наступил черед Карла-Янкеля, но за меня не дрались так, как дерутся за него, мало кому было дела до меня.

but for me they did not fight in the manner that they fight for it, little coma it was the matter to me.

Little coma?!


----------



## Panda Nocta

> мало кому было дела до меня.

hardly anyone cared about me/few cared about me

"кому" is the dative case of "кто" (=who). "кому" is also the dative case of "кома" (=coma), this seems to have confused your translation software.


----------



## Maroseika

Panda Nocta said:


> > мало кому было дела до меня.


This is a funny contamination of two expressions:
Нет дел*а* до (Мне нет до этого дел*а* - I don't care of it)
Иметь дел*о* к (У меня к тебе дел*о* - I have a matter for you) and it's variant (maybe South-Russian) - У меня до тебя дел*о*.

Therefore original phrase is wrong, because дело in Genitive presumes negation, but there is no negation there. It should be in Accusative:
...мало кому было дел*о* до меня < мало кто имел до меня дел*о*


----------



## Panda Nocta

>...мало кому было дело до меня < мало кто имел до меня дело

Действительно.  Будем надеяться, что это была опечатка.


----------



## Q-cumber

У Бабеля в оригинале было  "....мало кому было *дела* до меня" (рассказ "Карл-Янкель"). Но, во-первых, коренной одессит может ещё и не так сказать; а во-вторых - несмотря на грамматическую "неправильность" выражения, оно в целом звучит вполне органично... возможно из-за смысловой схожести со стандартным оборотом с использованием отрицания: "...никому не было (нет) дела до меня."


----------



## Maroseika

Вряд ли это можно отнести к особенностям одесского или какого-либо иного языка, поскольку в устной речи никакой разницы нет: безударное окончание не оставляет оратору выбора. Так что, все претензии - к наборщикам и корректорам, и вот доказательство: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q="мало+кому+было+дело+до+меня"&lr=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> Вряд ли это можно отнести к особенностям одесского или какого-либо иного  языка, поскольку в устной речи никакой разницы нет: безударное окончание не  оставляет оратору выбора. Так что, все претензии - к наборщикам и корректорам, и  вот доказательство: http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q=...22&lr=&aq=f&oq=



Это не доказательство. Я обратил внимание на то, что некоторые из авторов  заметок о Бабеле "исправляли" его слова таким образом. Однако, и в моём печатном  издании, и в онлайн-библиотеках в "Одесских рассказах" фигурирует слово "дела".  Так что, все претензии, скорее всего - таки к Бабелю.


----------



## Maroseika

Гугл находит 2 публикации с "дела" и 1 - с "дело". А что было у Бабеля - мы вряд ли когда узнаем. 
Во всяком случае, безударность окончания не позволяет нам грешить на одесский говор.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Гугл находит 2 публикации с "дела" и 1 - с "дело". А что было у Бабеля - мы вряд ли когда узнаем.
> Во всяком случае, безударность окончания не позволяет нам грешить на одесский говор.


Одесса - это особый случай, смесь жаргонов, заимствований из идиш, и такие грамматические конструкции, как неявное отрицание, подразумевающее использование родительного падежа - все это ласкает слух.

"Вы хочете песен? Их есть у меня"


----------



## Maroseika

Третий раз занудно замечу, что в данном случае Одесса ни при чем, так как на слух варианты неразличимы и ласкать слух прост нечему. Разве что речь об одесской грамматике, ласкающей глаз...


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> Гугл находит 2 публикации с "дела" и 1 - с "дело". А что было у Бабеля - мы вряд ли когда узнаем.
> Во всяком случае, безударность окончания не позволяет нам грешить на одесский говор.



Я и не писал, что фраза отображает особенности "одесского говора". Я имел в виду как раз особенности одесской грамматики и стилистики, которые нет-нет, да и проскользнут в писмьенах даже самых образованных одесситов.


----------



## Maroseika

А что вы подразумеваете под одесской грамматикой (не отраженной в говоре)? Разве особенности, которые не отражаются в речи, могут найти отражение в письме? Я не знаю таких примеров. А вы?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> А что вы подразумеваете под одесской грамматикой (не отраженной в говоре)? Разве особенности, которые не отражаются в речи, могут найти отражение в письме? Я не знаю таких примеров. А вы?


А что, разбираемый пример "дела"/"дело" не является таким?
Грамматика разве зависит от того, к какой речи она относится, устной или письменной? 

И потом, грамматически верная конструкция "по-одесски" может означать нечто иное. Например, конструкция "две большие разницы" означает всего одну такую разницу.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> А что, разбираемый пример "дела"/"дело" не является таким?
> 
> 
> 
> Нет, потому что фонетически эти варианты неразличимы. Здесь мы просто имеем дело с ошибкой Бабеля или наборщика, которая кочует из издания в издание (хотя в некоторых изданиях она исправлена).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Грамматика разве зависит от того, к какой речи она относится, устной или письменной?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Нет. Но орфография зависит. В устной речи она имеет вид фонетики
> 
> 
> 
> 
> И потом, грамматически верная конструкция "по-одесски" может означать нечто иное. Например, конструкция "две большие разницы" означает всего одну такую разницу.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Трудно сказать, насколько верно распространенное мнение об одесском характере этого выражения, но здесь мы имеем дело с отклонением, различимым на слух, а в случае с Бабелем - нет.
> Разумеется, нельзя исключать, что некая особенность одесского сознания привела Бабеля к сознательному написанию "дела". Но для доказательства этого предположения следовало бы привести другие примеры подобного словоупотребления.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Но орфография зависит. В устной речи она имеет вид фонетики


Тогда орфографий в РЯ было бы столько, сколько фонетически существует диалектов.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Гугл находит 2 публикации с "дела" и 1 - с "дело". А что было у Бабеля - мы вряд ли когда узнаем.
> Во всяком случае, безударность окончания не позволяет нам грешить на одесский говор.


В Гугле, как и в любом другом поисковом средстве, важен не счёт, а смысл полученного. (Почему-то это приходится каждый раз напоминать.) Призовём его в очередной раз, но без калькулятора. Вот и почитаемая вами "Эхо Москвы" излагает:

*Радиостанция "Эхо Москвы" / Передачи / Интервью / Пятница, 16.04 ...*
Я еще раз говорю, в своей повседневной деятельности как депутат я убедился, что, честное слово, до чеченцев *мало кому дела* в этом мире. *...*
www.echo.msk.ru/programs/beseda/25403/ - 79k

Другие СМИ (и не только они) тоже грешат "одессщиной" (видимо, обучались не на тех изданиях Бабеля)

*ВОЛЕЙБОЛ КАК СРЕДСТВО РЕАБИЛИТАЦИИ ПРИ ЗАНЯТИЯХ С ЛЮДЬМИ, ИМЕЮЩИМИ ...*
И по большому счету до нас было *мало кому дела*. Душевных воспитателей можно было пересчитать по пальцам одной руки. Зато в нас с младых ногтей растили *...*
www.rezeptsport.ru/metod/metod10_7.php - 62k

*Кому нужна молодежка? - 12 Сентябрь 2007 - Сайт газеты Спортивная ...*
Просто *мало кому дела* до казахстанской молодежной сборной и результатов ее выступлений. В тот же день, когда наша команда уступила в Грузии, *...*
sportslife.clan.su/news/2007-09-12-193 - 26k

*Ненаписанный рассказ*
Интересы у людей сейчас другие, душа черствеет, и* мало кому дела* до общих интересов. А некоторые, как хищная рыба, готовы все проглотить, не задумываясь. *...*
spintongues.msk.ru/Aminev2.htm - 34k -

*НЕВСКОЕ ВРЕМЯ :: КУЛЬТУРА : НЕ БОГ, НЕ ЦАРЬ, А ЛИШЬ ГЕРОЙ*
Здесь *мало кому дела* до них, они, по существу, сами себе поют о своем сиротстве. В нарядной толпе они теряют друг  друга, потом находят и, *...*
www.nevskoevremya.spb.ru/cgi-bin/pl/nv.pl?art=181232347 - 27k 

*Республика Татарстан. В Набережных Челнах началась диспансеризация ...*
До сих пор было *мало кому дела* до женщин, имеющих по 4-5, а то и более детей, самим же им заниматься собственным здоровьем зачастую было некогда. *...*
www.rol.ru/news/misc/newsreg/02/07/13_070.htm - 22k

*Мульти - микс. Клавир Сапожков. (Стив Бердник) / Проза.ру ...*
Ранее *мало кому дела* было до наций в среде своей. Надо же такому случится - обмишурились. Призывы  «манкуртов» демоны национализма подхватили. *...*
www.proza.ru/texts/2007/12/04/384.html - 169k -

По форме - это вполне законная конструкция типа партитива, как, например, "Дайте собакам мяс*а*... Дайте похмельным квас*а*", и выражаемая как винительным, так и родительным падежом.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Тогда орфографий в РЯ было бы столько, сколько фонетически существует диалектов.


Мне почему-то кажется, что вы прекрасно поняли, что термин "орфография" применительно к фонетике я употребил в переносном значении. Если это не так, прошу прощения.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> В Гугле, как и в любом другом поисковом средстве, важен не счёт, а смысл полученного. (Почему-то это приходится каждый раз напоминать.) Призовём его в очередной раз, но без калькулятора. Вот и почитаемая вами "Эхо Москвы" излагает:


Уважаемый Колян, мне почему-то кажется, что вы прекрасно понимаете, что в Гугле я искал не выражение "мало кому дела/дело до", а конкретный рассказ Бабеля.
Если это не так, прошу прощения.

Партитив же тут и вовсе ни при чем, поскольку существительное "дело" означает неделимую абстрактную сущность, выражаемую Ушаковым как "деловая надобность, нужда", а Ожеговым - "нечто важное, надобность". Такое дело нельзя разлить по чашкам, порезать на кусочки, раздать по крохе страждущим и т.п. Поэтому в партитиве оно быть не может. 

Что же касается ЭМ, то работа его расшифровщиц - отдельная песня, не имеющая часто отношения ни к грамматике, ни к здравому смыслу.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Партитив же тут и вовсе ни при чем, поскольку существительное "дело" означает неделимую абстрактную сущность, выражаемую Ушаковым как "деловая надобность, нужда", а Ожеговым - "нечто важное, надобность". Такое дело нельзя разлить по чашкам, порезать на кусочки, раздать по крохе страждущим и т.п. Поэтому в партитиве оно быть не может.


Тут надо подумать. Контекстно *дело* может быть делимым, т.к. существуют понятия: "частица общего дела", "принять участие в деле", "вклад в дело (мира)". Вот, например, "Дайте мне *дело*!" и "Дайте мне *дела*!", чувствуете разницу?

XVII
"- Ей-богу, ах, какие вы: *дела по горло* *было*. У нас новый правитель канцелярии поступает - мы дела скрепляли, описи делали... Я пятьсот дел по листам скрепил. Даже по ночам сидели... ей-богу...""
http://az.lib.ru/g/goncharow_i_a/text_0030.shtml


----------



## Maroseika

Вы снова рассматриваете "дело" совсем в другом значении - работа, занятие, деятельность (Ожегов).
"Дайте мне дела" = дайте мне работы. Работу нетрудно поделить на сколько угодно частей - лишь бы ничего не делать.
Но в  нашем случае, дело - необходимость, надобность, нужда (обсудить, предложить нечто). Необходимость или надобность нельзя разделить пополам, так как это не предмет, а название желания, чувства, побуждения (как любовь, голод, тоска и проч.).


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> Такое дело нельзя разлить по чашкам, порезать на кусочки, раздать по крохе  страждущим и т.п..


Мне кажется, что одессит, говорящий на образном "одесском разговорном" языке,  как раз вполне может и "порезать на *дело* кусочки, и раздать по крохе...  Собственно, я это и имел в виду, когда писал об особенностях одесской  стилистики.




> Об чем думает такой папаша? Он думает об выпить хорошую стопку водки, об дать  кому-нибудь по морде, об своих конях - и ничего больше.


----------



## Maroseika

q-cumber said:


> Мне кажется, что одессит, говорящий на образном "одесском разговорном"  языке, как раз вполне может и "порезать на *дело* кусочки, и раздать по  крохе... Собственно, я это и имел в виду, когда писал об особенностях одесской  стилистики.



  Думать-то одессит может сколь угодно образно, но в данном случае он не способен  выразить свою образную мысль в звуке по причине его безударности.
Но и даже  если бы в Одессе окали, не видно, в чем, собственно образность: из контекста не  следует, что "дело" с кем-то следовало разделить. Мало кому была нужда в нем  (дело до него). Чего партитивить-то? Впрочем, это все лирика, ибо в Одессе не  окают.


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> Мало кому была нужда в нем (дело до него). Чего партитивить-то? Впрочем, это все лирика, ибо в Одессе не окают.



Чтобы отвлечься от одесской темы: вот, извольте, из "Белого облака Чингисхана" Чингиза Айтматова:


> Среди  такого количества  людей  и   обозов  мало  кому   было  дела  до  того,  кто  куда передвигается.


Опять будем грешить на корректора?  

А вот на тему "нужды": 


> Чернобровым дивчатам и молодицам мало было *нужды* до родни его...


Автор - некто Гоголь ("Вечер накануне Ивана Купала").


----------



## Maroseika

q-cumber said:


> Чтобы отвлечься от одесской темы: вот, извольте, из "Белого облака Чингисхана" Чингиза Айтматова:
> Опять будем грешить на корректора?


Разумеется.
Налицо контаминация двух выражений, о чем я уже писал. Машинально пишется "дела" из одного из них, хотя в получившемся гибриде это невозможно орфографически. Но поскольку ни вслух, ни мысленно варианты неразличимы, ошибка плохо замечается. Характерно, что в некоторых изданиях Бабеля (Айтматова уж не буду проверять, ладно?) ошибка исправлена.





> А вот на тему "нужды":
> 
> Автор - некто Гоголь ("Вечер накануне Ивана Купала").


[/quote]
А это тут при чем?? Обычный родительный падеж: 
мало было *нужды* до родни его = мало было дела до родни его.
У нас ведь другое выражение - "мало кому было дело до него".


----------



## Q-cumber

Ладно, пора заканчивать спор .... мне кажется, мы уже пошли на второй круг.  Тем более, что сам предмет спора мне до конца не ясен. Я с самого начала был согласен с тем, что конструкция эта - грамматически некорректная. 
(Хотя я вполне допускаю, что иной автор может сознательно использовать здесь родительный падеж ... и я его за это особо винить не буду.)


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> (Айтматова уж не буду проверять, ладно?)
> ...У нас ведь другое выражение - "мало кому было дело до него".


Что-то вам не по душе Айтматов... а ведь он не строил Титаник. Ладно, продолжим список "возмутительных опечаток".

*Georges Nivat*
Появились статьи и исследования о его жизни и творчестве. ... В это время *мало кому было дела до* философии и до международных съездов. ...
*nivat.free.fr*/livres/stein/09.htm

*ЖИЗНЬ: Тайна смерти Владимира Маяковского*
Прошло почти три четверти века со дня таинственной гибели Владимира Маяковского. ... она что-то хотела вспомнить-рассказать, да *мало кому было дела до* всего этого. ...
www.*utro.ru*/2004/06/25/articles/life 

*Поэзия .ру - Лика - СОБАКА*
Свободная публикация и обсуждение русской современной лирической поэзии и прозы. ... люди в ожидании автобуса...*Мало кому было дела до* нее...У всех свои проблемы...
www.*poezia.ru*/article.php?sid=31801

*Методическая разработка по современной литературе в 11-м классе ...*
Главная страница ИД "Первое сентября" Проверка заявки ... Среди такого количества людей и обозов *мало кому было дела до* того, кто куда передвигается. ...
*festival.1september.ru*/articles/500794

Церковные СМИ и вопросы нравственности
В окружающей нас жизни *мало кому есть дела до* человеческого достоинства. Но мы видим в Евангелии, что Бог относится к человеку с глубочайшим уважением. *...*
www.cdrm.ru/project/rch-2008/01.htm - 22k

Читать книгу Река желания, Марта Поллок 
Впрочем, тут же возразила она себе, если мать поспешит с замужеством, то *мало кому будет дела до* ее туалетов. Генри сам привык быть в центре внимания. *...*
bookz.ru/authors/marta-pollok/reka-jel_108/page-5-reka-jel_108.html - 50k - 

...


----------



## Maroseika

Да, вы правы, ошибка распространена. И? 
Правильный вариант, впрочем, распространен не меньше, даже немного больше, что, впрочем, тоже ничего не доказывает. Ведь мы имеем тут дело не с узусом, а с чистой орфографией, а это - не узуальный вопрос, а нормативный. Следовательно, и решается вопрос бухгалтерски-нормативно.
Партитив мы рассмотрели - его тут нет. Отрицания тоже нет, как и родительного падежа. Какие еще аргументы в оправдание "дела"?
Кстати:
http://art-otkrytie.narod.ru/babel1.htm


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Да, вы правы, ошибка распространена. И?
> Правильный вариант, впрочем, распространен не меньше, даже немного больше, что, впрочем, тоже ничего не доказывает. Ведь мы имеем тут дело не с узусом, а с чистой орфографией, а это - не узуальный вопрос, а нормативный. Следовательно, и решается вопрос бухгалтерски-нормативно.
> Партитив мы рассмотрели - его тут нет. Отрицания тоже нет, как и родительного падежа. Какие еще аргументы в оправдание "дела"?
> Кстати:
> http://art-otkrytie.narod.ru/babel1.htm


Как раз партитив и есть, причем вы с этим соглашались. Возражение заключалось в том, он якобы не присущ слову "дело" в его неделимом значении, но как раз этот довод не имеет отношения к орфографии и его можно оспаривать.

Я даже осмелюсь утверждать, что вопрос сводится к тому, каким падежом в данном случае следует выражать партитив: родительным или винительным.


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Как раз партитив и есть, причем вы с этим соглашались. Возражение заключалось в том, он якобы не присущ слову "дело" в его неделимом значении, но как раз этот довод не имеет отношения к орфографии и его можно оспаривать.


Ни с чем таким я не соглашался, наоборот - показал, что ни в данном контексте, ни с данным значением слова "дело" партитива быть не может.
Если у вас есть возражения против этого, с интересом выслушаю.



> Я даже осмелюсь утверждать, что вопрос сводится к тому, каким падежом в данном случае следует выражать партитив: родительным или винительным


Боюсь, что тут обсуждать нечего: в русском языке партитив - разновидность родительного. Впрочем, если у вы можете привести примеры, когда партитив выражался бы винительным, это было бы чрезвычайно любопытно.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Но в  нашем случае, дело - необходимость, надобность, нужда (обсудить, предложить нечто). Необходимость или надобность нельзя разделить пополам, так как это не предмет, а название желания, чувства, побуждения (как любовь, голод, тоска и проч.).


Разделить желания, чувства, побуждения на части физически (разрезать, отколоть), может быть, и нельзя, но обозначить степень участия, причастности к ним, вовлечённости можно вполне. Фактическая распространённость употребления "*дела*" вместо "*дело*" в рассматриваемом случае как раз и свидетельствует о различении носителями языка (в том числе профессиональными писателями от Гоголя до Бабеля, поэтами, философами и журналистами) такого нюанса.


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Ни с чем таким я не соглашался, наоборот - показал, что ни в данном контексте, ни с данным значением слова "дело" партитива быть не может.
> Если у вас есть возражения против этого, с интересом выслушаю.
> 
> 
> Боюсь, что тут обсуждать нечего: в русском языке партитив - разновидность родительного. Впрочем, если у вы можете привести примеры, когда партитив выражался бы винительным, это было бы чрезвычайно любопытно.


Вы не возражали против того, что у слова "дело" вообще может быть партитив, но не хотите признавать его в данном контексте.

Пример партитива в винительном (заметим, что партитива как общепринятого падежа в РЯ нет, но необходимость выражать это явление иными средствами есть) : 

"Чай будешь?" - вин., "Чаю будете?" - парт.

Тот же примее в родительном :

"Выпьешь чая?" - род., "Выпьете чаю?" - парт.

Разница заключается в глаголе: к несовершенному виду больше подходит винительный, к совершенному - родительный.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Вы не возражали против того, что у слова "дело" вообще может быть партитив, но не хотите признавать его в данном контексте.
> 
> 
> 
> C удовольствием признаю, если объясните, что тут партитивится.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Пример партитива в винительном (заметим, что партитива как общепринятого падежа в РЯ нет, но необходимость выражать это явление иными средствами есть) :
> "Чай будешь?" - вин., "Чаю будете?" - парт.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Почему вы считаете последнее - винительным? Это - т.н. форма родительного на -у/-ю (см., напр. РГ'80, § 1179).
Click to expand...


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Почему вы считаете последнее - винительным? Это - т.н. форма родительного на -у/-ю (см., напр. РГ'80, § 1179).


Винительный -"чай", это же ясно обозначено, но он здесь служит для выражения партитива, форма которого -  "чаю". Относительно саомостоятельного существования партитива в русском мнения однозначного нет, в упрощенных грамматиках его могут рассматривать в качестве разновидности родительного, который в данном случае - "чая".


----------



## Maroseika

kolan said:


> Винительный -"чай", это же ясно обозначено, но он здесь служит для выражения партитива, форма которого - "чаю".


 Извините, я не понял.
"Чай (колбасу) хочешь?" - винительный. Но не партитив.
"Чаю (колбасы) хочешь?" - партитив. Но не винительный (потому, хотя бы, что отвечает на вопрос чего?, а не что?).
Где же обещанный винительный партитив?


----------



## Kolan

maroseika said:


> Извините, я не понял.
> "Чай (колбасу) хочешь?" - винительный. Но не партитив.
> "Чаю (колбасы) хочешь?" - партитив. Но не винительный (потому, хотя бы, что отвечает на вопрос чего?, а не что?).
> Где же обещанный винительный партитив?


Да как же тут понять, если рассматривать только две эти формы? Все становится на места только с учетом дистинктивной формы родительного падежа, "чая" (пример "колбасы", очевидно, не слишком удачен для анализа, так как затмевает суть, как и в случае с "дело"/"дела"; совпадение форм, однако, партитива, присутствующего логически, не отменяет).


----------



## Maroseika

Поясните, пожалуйста, как вы определяете падеж. Почему, в частности, "Чаю хочешь?" - винительный?
("Чаю будешь?" рассматривать не могу, потому что не думаю, что так можно сказать по-русски).

И не упустите разъяснить, кто партитивится в исходной фразе ветки.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Поясните, пожалуйста, как вы определяете падеж. Почему, в частности,* "Чаю хочешь?" - винительный*?
> ("Чаю будешь?" рассматривать не могу, потому что не думаю, что так можно сказать по-русски).


Интересно, где я утверждал, что "*Чаю *хочешь?*" *- это *винительный*?

А *"Чаю будешь?"* - это очень даже по-русски, совершенно литературно и разговорно, здесь партитив в своей собственной форме. 

Призрак любимого. Мистическая мелкодрама для чтения по ролям *...*
Татьяна: Прости, *чаю будешь*. Игорь: Спасибо, воздержусь. Желудка нет, а ты перекуси и вообще не обращай на меня внимания, работай. Татьяна: Я не смогу. *...*
www.proza.ru/texts/2004/08/08-08.html - 19k 

Литературное общество Fabulae: Ро - СНЕГ - 
*Чаю будешь*? – предложил незнакомец. И представился, протягивая широкую ладонь: - Арсений. Присевший было, паренек вскочил: - Димка. - Хорошая у тебя улыбка. *...*
ingenia.ru/prose_b.php?id=769 - 24k -

Небесный город-Рассказы 
Что ж, Александр, присаживайся, *чаю будешь*? - Не откажусь. Седой заворожено смотрел, как путник маленькими глотками пьет травяной отвар, *...*
www.nebograd.ru/fanfik/fik.php?fik305&p=1 - 41k 

Бельские просторы № 12 2004 
*Чаю будешь*? Я согласно киваю головой. В ожидании, в тишине, хожу по комнате. На стене, без рамки, карандашный портрет симпатичной девушки, совсем не похожей *...*
www.hrono.info/text/2004/lida12_04.html - 27k 

проза, не вошедшая в рубрики Вершина мира (частьII) - Неогранка *...* *Чаю будешь*? – свернула я разговор на другую тему. - Буду, - подумав решила подруга, - а у тебя что случилось? - Ничего, - мотнула я головой, наполняя чайник *...*
www.neogranka.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4785 - 46k 

Часть:2 [Предыдущая Часть:1] [Следующая Часть:3] [Оглавление *...* *Чаю будешь*? - спросила я. - Нет, мне бы Дашку увидеть. - К сожалению, она у подруги, а телефона я не знаю, - мне действительно было досадно. *...*
ruslib.com/RUSS_DETEKTIW/PEWZNER/kira2m.txt_Piece40.2 - 44k -

Рассказы на тему золотого дождя - Сумасшедшее трио - *Чаю будешь*? И девушки ушли, как понял Николай по удаляющимся голосам, а ему пришлось остаться один на один с непрекращающейся бурей. *...*
moshonka.ru/pisayut_rasskaz.php?article=1030 - 55k

Выразить его можно также винительным *"Чай будешь?".* И это тоже литературно. А вот "_Чая будешь_?" (родительный) как раз не годится (и таких примеров вы не найдёте, но проблема тут кроется в совершенном/несовершенном виде глагола).

Элитный чай из китая -
Муж: - *Чай будешь*? Любовник: - Нет. Муж: - Ну тогда плати за постель! Посетитель ресторана - официанту: - Официант, если это чай, дайте сахар. *...*
www.fen-shui-tea.kiev.ua/anegdot.html - 18k 

Сказки Сергея Козлова. Званый обед. А уже зима. Австралийская *...* 
*Чай будешь*? — Ага, — кивнул Лягушонок. «Вот это по-нашему», — подумал Ёжик. И они пошли в дом. Запыхтел самовар. Опустились густые сумерки. *...*
ejik-land.ru/mist/page18.html - 27k -

Наброски - женский литературный журнал - Несчастный случай. Часть *...*
*Чай будешь*? - спросила Таня, отклоняясь от холодильника и от темы. *...* Еще *чай будешь*? - спросила Таня, судя по всему, спать она пока не собиралась. *...*
nabroski.com.ua/prose/pudov7.shtml - 39k -

Не хочу рога! - Юнона (Зинаида Маркина) - Проза / Пьеса *...* Суламифь: *Чай будешь*? Яков: Недогадливая ты моя! Какой чай? Принеси коньячку, говорю тебе - в башке тараканы. Суламифь: (смеется) Тараканы? Ой, не могу! *...*
www.grafomanov.net/poems/view_poem/27988/ - 26k 

истории основные :: 13 ноября 2001 Володь, так ты *чай будешь* или нет? - спросил уже третий. - Да буду, буду, только подмените меня кто-нибудь… - выдавил я. Капитан с третьим переглянулись, и… *...*
anekdot.ru/an/an0111/o011113.html - 108k -

чай кофе? - Кулинария - Девичник - Форум -
"*Чай будешь*?" - первый вопрос любому гостю, куда бы он ни пришел. Более того, этот напиток многое о нас говорит. Не только о наших вкусовых предпочтениях, *...*
photoshopera.3dn.ru/forum/35-39-1 - 40k 

Подчёркиваю, что во второй группе примеров имеет место партитивное употребление *винительного* падежа (последний пример я нарочно вытащил из некоего форума). Проанализируйте контекст в каждом случае.

Теперь, как это соотносится с "*дела/дело*"? Грамматически так же, как с "колбасы/колбасу" из вашего примера, а рассуждать о том, насколько то или другое материально, по-моему, излишне.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Интересно, где я утверждал, что "*Чаю *хочешь?*" *- это *винительный*?
> 
> 
> 
> Вы написали:
> _"Винительный -"чай", это же ясно обозначено, но он здесь служит для выражения партитива, форма которого - "чаю"."_
> Я это понял так, что "чаю" - форма винительного в значении пратитива. А что на самом деле вы имели в виду?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А *"Чаю будешь?"* - это очень даже по-русски, совершенно литературно и разговорно, здесь партитив в своей собственной форме.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Я бы не хотел отвлекаться на спор о стилистике, хотя не могу не заметить, что в интернете можно найти почти все что угодно. Но поскольку такой оборот мне кажется диковатым, предлагаю в дальнейшем разбирать оборот "Чаю хочешь?". Надеюсь, это не повлияет на цельность изложения ваших взглядов.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Подчёркиваю, что во второй группе примеров имеет место партитивное употребление *винительного* падежа (последний пример я нарочно вытащил из некоего форума). Проанализируйте контекст в каждом случае.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Не могли бы вы объяснить, в таком случае, что вообще вы понимаете под партитивом? Во второй группе ваших примеров я вижу только обыкновенный винительный:
> 
> Чай будешь?
> Порежь колбасу.
> Протри зеркало.
> Елену Ивановну хочу.
> 
> А вот соответствующий родительный разделительный (партитив):
> Налей ему чаю.
> Порежь колбасы (сколько-нибудь).
> Наломайте мне немножко зеркала.
> Елены Ивановны хочу (ну хоть кусочек!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Теперь, как это соотносится с "*дела/дело*"? Грамматически так же, как с "колбасы/колбасу" из вашего примера, а рассуждать о том, насколько то или другое материально, по-моему, излишне.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Про колбасу/колбасы - это я понимаю. В одном случае - колбаса целиком (дай ему колбасу - не хоть всю, только чтоб отстал), в другом - часть колбасы (дай ему колбасы - сколько-нибудь, но всю не отдавай, самим мало).
> Для проверки:
> Отдай ему колбасу - возможно.
> Отдай ему колбасы - невозможно.
> 
> Но "дело" мы имеем в значении "надобность, нужда". Это понятие неделимо, а потому и не может использоваться в родительном разделительном (партитиве).
Click to expand...


----------

